# Connecting my LG 32LV3730 to the internet



## utkarsh009 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey! I am going to buy LG 32LV3730 in one month. i has only one usb port but it has one RJ45 lan port. can i use a lan cable to connect it to the internet by connecting it to my pc? i don't have broadband. i use 2g connection for surfing the internet. so can i somehow utilise the lan port to connect to the internet?

I formally ask the moderator to close this thread as I changed my mind and bought LG 32lw4500 and I am no more interested in this tv


----------

